# The Dark Tower Series



## Selorian (Sep 5, 2004)

I was just thinking about the release of the last novel in the Dark Tower Series being released the 20th of this month. Being a fan, I am both excited and dissappointed. I just thought I would throw out some thoughts and questions and see what others think about what some call King's
Greatest Work.

Ever since I picked up the first book, _The Gunslinger_, and read the opening line, "The man in black fled across the desert, and the Gunslinger followed.", I have been enthralled with these books.

I have heard Stephen King said that there are bits of every story he has written in the Dark Tower Series. Rereading I can clearly see this. Can anyone else?

King himself said that he would probably never live long enough to finish the story, yet the final book is upon us. How does everyone feel about that? Do you think that the story will truely end, or is it just an ending for the books?

Is this series the crowning acheivement of King's writing career?



This is all I will post for now. I would really enjoy discussing this indepth if anyone is willing. I would love to hear others comments and thoughts on this series.



Cliff


----------



## Vixen (Sep 5, 2004)

I voted it was his greatest, but I may be slightly biased, I prefer Fantasy to Horror.


----------



## Selorian (Sep 5, 2004)

LOL... that could be a good reason. Would you like to discuss it further? If not thats cool, thanks for the vote?


----------



## Talia_Brie (Sep 8, 2004)

Stephen King stories have always been a pantheon, referring to each other, but since the Dark Tower started they have all been referring to it. The Scarlet King reference in Rose Madder, The Talisman in retrosepct and Black House. The references go on.

I think it is his greatest work because it calls in so much that he has done. It is probably one of the most ambitious fantasy projects of all time, comparing in scope to Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time.

I don't have a preference between fantasy and horror, although in the horror spectrum there are probably only a handful of authors I will continually read. Stephen King, obviously is one of them, and maybe Dean Koontz is another. These two pretty much dominate the industry at the moment, and probably with good cause.


----------



## DarkAriel (Sep 15, 2004)

i LOVE stephen king A LOT. 

Ive read DT up until part 4 and will read prolly when fall semester ends the wolves of calla--(did i spell that right?)

I am hoping _I_ will live long enough to read these books. They've bought me alot of joy and although not each book has been consistent in feeling and ive had different preferences over all i think it is a huge accomplishment for him. 

For any writer to sort of sit there and think of one book and promise another handful is a huge responsibility. I dont know if i would have the balls to do that. Especially not knowing how it ends--scary shit. 

Im siked and cannot wait.


----------



## Selorian (Sep 15, 2004)

That is one thing that I think is very cool about the books, they each have their own feel to them while still carrying out the whole of the series. They get really intersting in 5 and 6. I am on a count down to the release of the last one. Hard to believe I've been reading them since 1990 and now they are going to be over.

Sorry Talia hadn't replied earlier, I almost forgot that I posted this. Dean Koontz and Stephen King, that is a tough choice because I think that they are equals really, just their story material is a little different.

Thanks for responding,
Cliff


----------



## DarkAriel (Sep 15, 2004)

i totally agree about the different themes selorian, i like that there are like these huge stories going on in this one large story. i love rolands character and cant get enough of it--maybe it has to do w the female preference for emotionally detached men lol. No i'm kidding--i think i like it so much because he has the courage to pull himself through all of these different worlds within his own weird one. He deals with every strange thing that comes his way with this courage and stillness we all would love to have. 

I've read some of Koontz's stuff and actually have a book pending by him at the moment--and i have to say that the stuff i find memorable is always in stephen king's writing. His thoughts are genius to me. Sometimes Koontz offers these wild possibilities out of nowhere which just takes me out of the story. I have enjoyed both authors but for me Stephen is "King".


----------



## Selorian (Sep 15, 2004)

Book 5 _The Song of Susannah_ really shows the genius of King. Since you haven't read it yet, I won't go into it except to say that it is absolutely amazing.

Roland is an awesome character. King did an excellent job in chreating all of them.

I enjoy reading them and seeing all the hints of his other stories within them too. Another thing is the mirror image world. In Rolands world east is west and west is east. For me that would be so hard to keep straight in all the passages of telling the directions they are heading in their journeys.

I will agree with you on King always being the "King", but Koontz is definitely the "prince". Just by chance have you ever read his book "Fear Nothing". That is probably my favorite book by Koontz.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't think it's his greatest accomplishment, but I like it.


----------

